# justxjoey.com :)



## just x joey (Oct 11, 2007)

check it out, the "other page" isnt up yet.

http://www.justxjoey.com


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 11, 2007)

Well its not a bad site but when I click on the smaller photos to look at them larger the thumbnail enlarges somewhat which made it hard to click on the photo next to it.   Ok, now I bet I really confused you....   Hope you know what I mean


----------



## mr e (Oct 12, 2007)

You have a nice main page, but I can not stand pop ups, and whatever it was that I opened that had music was closed withing about half a second, I have my own music to listen to.

Oh and using images for your text makes it unsearchable for search engines.

I really don't mean for this to sound harsh, it looks like you have a good start, I would replace the pop ups with regular pages and actual text, and make the music optional, that would help a lot.

Good start though


----------



## just x joey (Oct 12, 2007)

mr e said:


> You have a nice main page, but I can not stand pop ups, and whatever it was that I opened that had music was closed withing about half a second, I have my own music to listen to.
> 
> Oh and using images for your text makes it unsearchable for search engines.
> 
> ...



thanks, i took off the music. But i really like the pop-ups. I might change it to text, or maybe just put sum metadata in the html or something. thanks for all the advice!


----------



## c_mac (Oct 12, 2007)

one thing i experienced, was if i accidentally clicked the same image that was already being displayed the flash would freeze. otherwise, i quite like it.


----------



## alan927 (Oct 12, 2007)

Can you make the thumbnails bigger?  You can't really tell what they are until you click them, which kind of defeats the purpose of a thumb to begin with.  Then you also don't have to do the mouseover enlargement (which is still a little to small).


----------



## just x joey (Oct 12, 2007)

well i used photoshop's web gallery thing to make it, ill try to figure out how to make the thumbnails bigger. thanks.


----------



## alan927 (Oct 13, 2007)

just x joey said:


> well i used photoshop's web gallery thing to make it, ill try to figure out how to make the thumbnails bigger. thanks.



Have you tried JAlbum?  The BananAlbum skin would give a similar look with more options.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 13, 2007)

that looks neat, but can u host it on your own website?


----------



## alan927 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, it's free for use on any website, personal or commercial.  Some skins require registration to unlock advanced features, but not many.

My site is 100% generated by JAlbum.


----------

